# Legal Protection



## Lethal1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Does anyone use a legal protection service?

I was looking at this one http://www.secondcalldefense.org/?affiliate=20480

I'm just wondering what the general consensus is. Obviously there are the big cases that make the headlines but there are many self defense situations that happen everyday and no one hears about. I don't know anyone who has been involved in a situation, therefore I'm not sure how law enforcement deals with these issues.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well it is something that is convenient when you need it, but the question is this. Is it going to be used enough to warrant paying for it? And if it is, my question is what kind of lifestyle are you leading? I'm only 43 years old, but I have needed an attorney once in that time. I just took a look at Legal Shield, and although it has a lot of benefits, the truth is it just wasn't worth the expense. A minimum of $20/mo...so $20 x say 25 years as an adult = $6,000. I needed an atty once at $500.


----------



## oldranger53 (Jun 10, 2012)

My consensus is that IF any of "us" (the good guys) need to use our firearms against "them" (the bad guys) then we're gonna be screwed, with or without legal "protection".
JMO YMMV


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

oldranger53 said:


> My consensus is that IF any of "us" (the good guys) need to use our firearms against "them" (the bad guys) then we're gonna be screwed, with or without legal "protection".
> JMO YMMV


You'll excuse me if I say that if this is the case where you live, I am glad I live in Virginia.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a personal liability umbrella policy which I took out last year after the Zimmerman/Martin trial. My agent knows why I decided to go with this policy. As for legal protection, I carry the card of an attorney who is experienced in defending people who have been charged in gun-related issues. He has a track record and is pro-gun. He even carries and is active in our largest gun rights group in our state.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I also carry an insurance policy that covers liability and provide access to a pro firearm/ self defense attorney. Most people get into trouble by not know what to say at first contact with Law Enforcement. I was in fear for my life. I stop the threat I want to speak to an attorney, then shut up. to quote my grand mother" even a fish would stay out of trouble if they knew when to keep their mouth shut."


----------

